# Bark chips and mites



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been having a debate on another forum about bark chips, cypress mulch etc and mites. It has always been my belief that snakes only get snake mites from another snake which is infested or the slight chance that you bring them into the house on your clothes or shoes from a pet shop which has them. A guy on the other forum reckons that you can get them from bark substrate. Yes there can be mites in bark, but not snake mites, just the harmless white ones that you find in bark and on trees. Anybody disagree ?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm a firm believer that you get snake mites from snakes, not from the substrate


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'm a firm believer that you get snake mites from snakes, not from the substrate


Cheers mate, glad you agree : victory:


----------



## muddz123 (Mar 6, 2008)

well i cant see how snake mites could get into the factory where the bark is made as there wouldnt be snakes there themselves there so i agree


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Mites get into the bags that the chippings are in .....the best thing to do is freeze the bag overnight before you use it


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

midnightworrior said:


> Mites get into the bags that the chippings are in .....the best thing to do is freeze the bag overnight before you use it


 But any mites in the bark are surely the harmless white mites found on trees rather than snake mites ?


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

The Wanderer said:


> But any mites in the bark are surely the harmless white mites found on trees rather than snake mites ?


Not always when the mites have eaten there full they leave the snake to lay there eggs and often end up on bark and chippings where its warm and dry


----------

